# Telnet & Ftp server configuration problem in SuSE Linux



## mathurr (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello,

I am working on SuSE Linux 8.2.and trying to configure Telnet and FTP. I have enabled these services through the following commands:

linuxbox:/# chkconfig telnet on
linuxbox:/# chkconfig ftpd on
linuxbox:/etc/init.d # ./xinetd restart

While checking the status of chkconfig I could see:

telnet xinetd
ftpd xinetd
xinetd on

The problem is everytime while trying to telnet and FTP the 'linuxbox', I have to restart the services in 'linuxbox' through ./xinetd restart. Is there a way that telnet and ftp connections in 'linuxbox' are always up, so that I can use ftp and telnet anytime without restarting the xinetd.

Thanks in advance,
mathurr


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can try configuring FTP through YAST. Just open up YAST, go to Network Services, scroll all the way down and click on TFTP. As far as telnet, personally, I'd stay away from telnet. Get in the habbit of using SSH. If you need a Windows SSH client, you can download PuTTY. If you need the link for it, let me know.


----------



## mathurr (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi ,

I can configure these services through YAST, but I want to configure them through console. Actually I am on learning phase to Linux therefore I want to configure everything through console and do not want to use YAST.
Anyways, please let me know how to Configure SSH and from where should I download Putty.

Thank you,

mathurr


----------



## taral (Nov 22, 2004)

If you are use pure-ftpd than ,just do like rcpure-ftpd start/stop/restart and chkconfig rcpure-ftpd on ,This will work for you.rightnow I dont have any idea about where your deamon links in linuxbox.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Personally, I would recommend using SSH instead of Telnet since Telnet isn't secure. If you have a specific reason for using Telnet, then the config file should be located here: /etc/xinetd.d/telnet

If you want to use SSH instead, the config file is here: /etc/ssh/sshd_config

To get PuTTY (for SSH access), you can download it from here: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html.

As far as your FTP config, I would need to know what ftpd you're using.


----------



## mathurr (Oct 18, 2004)

I am using pure-ftpd. Thanks for your help. Things are working now.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

The pure-ftpd config is /etc/pure-ftpd.conf, at least on my system.


----------

